# Hydraulic fluid leak



## kramer2 (Feb 15, 2013)

I have a 1950 Ford 8n that suddenly started pushing hydraulic fluid out of timing gear viewing hole on right side of tractor and out of the hi-low gear lever on the left side of tractor. I drained the fluid thinking maybe water had somehow got in and let it set for a day or so and replaced the fluid with new fluid but still have fluid pushing out of these places. Any explanation will be appreciated!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

kramer2 said:


> I have a 1950 Ford 8n that suddenly started pushing hydraulic fluid out of timing gear viewing hole on right side of tractor and out of the hi-low gear lever on the left side of tractor. I drained the fluid thinking maybe water had somehow got in and let it set for a day or so and replaced the fluid with new fluid but still have fluid pushing out of these places. Any explanation will be appreciated!


Do you have any pictures ?? Your description of the places do not make sense..There is no "timing gear viewing hole" or "hi-low gear lever"..More info needed...edro:


----------



## darthikemed (Feb 9, 2013)

2 words: duck tape


----------

